# 1200 hunters... 10 days..... 27 burmese??????



## longqi (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.news-press.com/article/2...d=fbc_394563537299893_2365099_395106053912308

Wouldnt want to be anywhere near the Everglades for the next 17 days
1200 idiots loaded for bear wandering around in there??


----------



## caliherp (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm with you bro. Thank god I'm on the other side of the country. IMO something has to be done about it. Sending that many people out to kill certain species is asking for it. The concept I think is a good idea. The execution not so much. The cash prizes really bothers me. I don't like the glorification of killing animals, invasive or not. I hope at least some of the participants are familiar with dealing with large constrictors.


----------



## Jacknife (Jan 24, 2013)

caliherp said:


> I'm with you bro. Thank god I'm on the other side of the country. IMO something has to be done about it. Sending that many people out to kill certain species is asking for it. The concept I think is a good idea. The execution not so much. The cash prizes really bothers me. I don't like the glorification of killing animals, invasive or not. I hope at least some of the participants are familiar with dealing with large constrictors.



'Merikuns, 'nuff said.


----------



## happynagini (Jan 24, 2013)

haha kind of goes against the whole meaning of wildlife conversation doesnt it...


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 24, 2013)

happynagini said:


> haha kind of goes against the whole meaning of wildlife conversation doesnt it...



Are you implying that the pythons in the Everglades should be conserved?


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 24, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> Are you implying that the pythons in the Everglades should be conserved?



Haha thats what i thought they meant as well. But I think they mean that, that many people bashing through the bush will be doing more damage than good.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jan 24, 2013)

Found this article somewhere on the interwebs.... makes a good read



somewhere on the interwebs said:


> In this corner……..weighing in at 1000 pounds and at 15 hands high, wearing the brown fur with black mane….the wild horse!!!!
> And in this corner..…..weighing in at 200 pounds and at 18 feet long, wearing the brown and beige scales…..the Burmese Python!!!!
> When people are out driving and they see a wild horse, they pull over, grab their cameras and take pictures so they can share them their friends and family to ooo and ahhh over. People in this country have this romantic abstraction with horses due to their historical significance. And because of this, they choose to look the other way when it comes to the abundant amount of problems these animals cause.
> The truth is, wild horses are a non-native, invasive species. Hmmm, where have we heard that term a lot lately?
> ...


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 24, 2013)

That is a really interesting read, thanks for posting. I think America definitely need tougher regulations on exotic species, but to take them away all together seems unreasonable. The fact that they are willing to protect horses and offer rewards for killing pythons just goes to show the unjustified and uneducated view, so many people have about reptiles.

I think the best solution would be to introduce better licensing systems and require microchips on all exotic animals. We microchip our cats and dogs. Surely with a bit of work, it would be possible to do the same for reptiles. Ive personally spoken to and seen many American keepers who take good care of their exotic reptiles. I cant even imagine how they would feel if their pets were taken away.


----------



## mistabonkerz (Jan 24, 2013)

Python Hunters - Nat Geo Wild


----------



## MathewB (Jan 24, 2013)

Scientists say that 9/10 python 'hunters' look like this


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 24, 2013)

I do not look like that. I have bigger boobs.


----------



## nch90 (Jan 24, 2013)

What a disgrace some people make me sick


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 24, 2013)

Well lets look at this with some element of logic.
As some 27 snakes, (and lets assume they are all Burms), have so far been killed or captured we can assume that there are many more out there.
At the current capture rate I would not anticipate more than 100 sum total to be captured/killed/euthanased or whatever else you want to call it in this month long killing fest.
With authorities claiming there to be an estimated 100,000 burms in the everglades at the current capture rate that could take a long time to mop up.
But..........(No, Im not done yet). These babies are more than capable of laying in excess of 50 eggs as a 3 or 4 year old with more mature and bigger specimens suggested as laying towards 100. This kill fest is nothing more than gun hungry yanks doing what they do best while having almost zero impact on the problem.
If these were humans from another country we would welcome them with open arms while they took over everything we have in the name of human rights. And given the same ideal breeding climate and conditions the end result could be somewhat similar. But........lets not forget, this is about non native snakes.

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2187969/Giant-17ft-python-caught-Florida--authorities-let-roam-free-MONTH-purpose.html


----------



## longqi (Jan 24, 2013)

But why is it that they only killed 27 so far??

Pure blind stupidity is why
1200 guys in airboats trying to catch burmese??

Snakes are the original stealth killer
Stealth is needed to catch them

Then look at the season
Middle of bloody winter in Florida now
Any burmese with any sense will be tucked away nice and cosy

Try 10 good asian snake hunters in July and the numbers would be a lot different


----------



## deebo (Jan 24, 2013)

The_S_Word said:


> Found this article somewhere on the interwebs.... makes a good read



I'd like to see someone club a horse to death with a shovel and see how they fair. "in the name of conservation" wouldn't cut it. I'm all for culling invasive species in the most effective humane possible but protecting one because it's furry over scaley is wrong and like another video I saw they mentioned several invasive plant species that were much more of a concern than Burmese pythons.


----------



## deebo (Jan 24, 2013)

The s word- I agree with that article, just couldn't quote it for some reason.


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 24, 2013)

" permitted python hunters who’ve been trained by wildlife officers *and the general public, who must go through online training and sign a liability waiver in order to compete. *" yes because all my removal of vens and non vens and relocation came from extensive online training... How and why is this even legal? People surely do dissapoint me at times...


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 25, 2013)

TheJoyces said:


> " permitted python hunters who’ve been trained by wildlife officers *and the general public, who must go through online training and sign a liability waiver in order to compete. *" yes because all my removal of vens and non vens and relocation came from extensive online training... How and why is this even legal? People surely do dissapoint me at times...



Not a great difference in that there is not much training given to relocators here.What is it a days course? 1/2 day theory,1/2 day hands on?


----------



## Barrett (Jan 26, 2013)

This makes me sad to be an American citizen and happy I live on the other side of the world.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 26, 2013)

If nothing else it puts a focus on the problem, and may encourage a better strategy for culling in the future.


----------



## longqi (Jan 28, 2013)

Good Old Boys are hunting hard

Burmese python Florida Everglades hunt update: More than 1,000 sign up, 30 pythons killed so far

I hope darlynn is correct

But on a side note
I wonder how they worded the liability waiver???

Ok Boys now listen up good
Put down your shine
Stop kissin your cousin an git over here

No speedin at any time
air boat limit is 150mph and will be enforced by fish and games stealth fighters
no killin nothing else exceptin ya life is in danger....cousin bob stop lookin uncle jim like that
c4 explosives grenades and limpit mines only to be used if under attack by these monsters
limit of 4 heat seeker rockets per day per boat... no exceptions
only 2 gallons cyanide strychnine or organo phosphate per boat ... no exceptions
after you kill somethin try to find out who or what it was

God bless you all boys
Save us from this menace


----------



## borntobnude (Jan 28, 2013)

Interestingly another forum that i frequent is having a similar discussion about "shooting in NSW National Parks ", with name calling and mud slinging people have even thrown the towel in and left that forum .And even made mention of other forums with similar threads and similar consequences,"!"

If its controlled enuff there should not be a problem , but as with the Royal National Park there are always people who show up and say you cantshoot 'bambi 'even though they are out of control and doing massive damage


----------



## longqi (Jan 28, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Interestingly another forum that i frequent is having a similar discussion about "shooting in NSW National Parks ", with name calling and mud slinging people have even thrown the towel in and left that forum .And even made mention of other forums with similar threads and similar consequences,"!"
> 
> If its controlled enuff there should not be a problem , but as with the Royal National Park there are always people who show up and say you cantshoot 'bambi 'even though they are out of control and doing massive damage



Both the prizes and the sheer numbers make it very different to feral shooting in National Parks
The area they are shooting is comparatively small
The number of hunters at any one time is obscenely high
Although the prize money is fairly low hunters will not be as discriminate just in case they miss the big one

While I agree that feral animals should definitely be removed and that in Aus hunting is one of the more efficient methods
can you even begin to imagine an area like Royal National Park with say 500 hunters all trying to win a prize??


----------



## longqi (Feb 7, 2013)

As of last night they have now collected the huge total of 50 burmese


----------

